# processing time



## Mira Aaron (Sep 2, 2014)

hi, I applied for canadian immigration 4 years back.All documentation complete. they ask for a doument or 2 every couple of month. They just ask to update document. Really curious when they r giong to send medical and visa. Does anyone has idea how much total time is required???????


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you apply directly or through an agent? If an agent, I smell trouble.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Mira Aaron said:


> hi, I applied for canadian immigration 4 years back.All documentation complete. they ask for a doument or 2 every couple of month. They just ask to update document. Really curious when they r giong to send medical and visa. Does anyone has idea how much total time is required???????


Agree with colchar here.
Don't see CIC or the visa offices working the way mentioned by you. Either your consultant has messed things up or your application is an unforeseen one for CIC in terms of complexity. 

For your information, many of the 2013 applicants from your country have been issued visas by the London VO so I can't comprehend any reason for this delay unless you have such information to provide to us.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you ever see one of the documents from CIC? There should be a file number for your application on it, and with that you can contact CIC to check.


----------



## Mira Aaron (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply. We donot have any consultant .What actually worries me is that they after every 3. 4 months ask for an updated document that I have already submitted. As if they r just wasting time or something else. Please kindlyguidekindly guide


----------

